# +1 for PM9



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just bought a new PM9 and put 225 rounds through it. Great gun. No problems whatsoever. Put four boxes of Remington 115 grain FMJ through it first, then tested it with various carry rounds. This gun shoots very nicely, and I can see why people quickly become big fans of the PM9. With the weather warming up in my area, this gun will be on my person often.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

This is my second in line gun for CC. First is the PX4sc, PM9 then an LCP. Getting close to PM9 season here.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Great news! That makes me feel like I made the right choice. I just ordered one. I cannot wait to get it to the range. The gun store had to order it - a big fat goose egg next to the quantity like everyhting else on the market I suppose. Do you prefer the 7 round mag with the extension or the 6 round mag? Does the extended mag make it that much longer?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

About 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch longer. What really made a difference for me was the addition of a Hogue Jr wrap. I was able to hold on much more confidently. I actually like shooting my PM9 over my LCP now because of the wrap around grip.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I added a grip extention to my 6 round magazing. It is what I carry in the gun and if I feel a need, I stick the 7 rounder in my pocket. The PM9 is very easy to carry and conceal and it shoots well.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies - I am looking at those Hogue Jr. wraps as well. I don't think I would like the stick ons.

Okay so let's see now Hogue Jr. grip, grip extensions for mags, a box of 135gr Federal Hydra-Shoks in 9mm - good to go.

:smt023


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> Great news! That makes me feel like I made the right choice. I just ordered one. I cannot wait to get it to the range. The gun store had to order it - a big fat goose egg next to the quantity like everyhting else on the market I suppose. Do you prefer the 7 round mag with the extension or the 6 round mag? Does the extended mag make it that much longer?


I carry the PM9 when I cannot, because of clothing, carry one of my 1911s or my Glock 32. The PM9 is my "pocket" gun. As such, I prefer the flush, 6 round magazine. The 7 round magazine defeats the "pocket" gun application as it adds a considerable length to the grip.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

the PM9 is also my "good clothes" carry gun


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

mikej997 said:


> I added a grip extention to my 6 round magazing. It is what I carry in the gun and if I feel a need, I stick the 7 rounder in my pocket. The PM9 is very easy to carry and conceal and it shoots well.


when you say grip extension, do you mean pearce grip, or other? I just bought a p9, which comes with a 7 round mag(flush) and a 8 round(hi cap). The 8 round has the goofy looking cap on the front, and I'm wondering if anyone makes a grip extension that would act as a full wrap around extension of the handle?


----------

